# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Tìm dịch vụ sữa chữa máy mài S18 DECKEL, có trả phí cao

## sitnhi

Hiện bên em có 1 cái máy mài 5 trục CNC S18 của hãng DECKEL

Hiện tại máy hoạt động bình thường nhưng bị 1 lỗi là khi load program Ok, 
thì endmill tool bị hở 1 khoảng 10mm so với đá mài, endmill đã chạm đầu dò OK, hiện bên em không biết nguyên nhân của lỗi này, hy vọng đăng bài này lên forum sẽ nhận đ][cj sự giúp đỡ

mem nào có thể sửa chữa được máy này.Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ với em qua số đt 0989 524554
Bên em sẽ trả phí xứng đáng

THanks

----------


## terminaterx300

bác ở đâu nhỉ

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Hiện bên em có 1 cái máy mài 5 trục CNC S18 của hãng DECKEL
> 
> Hiện tại máy hoạt động bình thường nhưng bị 1 lỗi là khi load program Ok, 
> thì endmill tool bị hở 1 khoảng 10mm so với đá mài, endmill đã chạm đầu dò OK, hiện bên em không biết nguyên nhân của lỗi này, hy vọng đăng bài này lên forum sẽ nhận đ][cj sự giúp đỡ
> 
> mem nào có thể sửa chữa được máy này.Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ với em qua số đt 0989 524554
> Bên em sẽ trả phí xứng đáng
> 
> THanks


Có dùng chương trình macro để mài ko ạ

----------


## sitnhi

> bác ở đâu nhỉ


thanks anh đã trả lời

tên cty em là Le Phuc Mfg, ở KCN Long Thành -Đồng Nai

anh có thể sửa được thì liên hệ bên em để có thông tin chi tiết hơn về tình trạng của máy

Thanks
nhi.sit@lephucmfg.com
Tel: 0989 524554

----------


## sitnhi

> Có dùng chương trình macro để mài ko ạ


thanks anh

máy có dùng macro

Thanks
nhi.sit@lephucmfg.com
Tel: 0989 524554

----------


## hanasimitai

Bác tìm người ở trong ấy cho nó tiện. Nếu không tìm được thì để em.

----------


## sitnhi

> Bác tìm người ở trong ấy cho nó tiện. Nếu không tìm được thì để em.


Thanks Bác

không quan trọng người ở miền nào, quan trong là sửa được cái máy này Bác ạ

Thanks

----------


## CNC FANUC

> thanks anh
> 
> máy có dùng macro
> 
> Thanks
> nhi.sit@lephucmfg.com
> Tel: 0989 524554


Vậy em xếp hàng nhường cho các cao thủ khác

----------

